# getting a red tegu tomorrow!!!! any names!



## Bryan (Aug 22, 2011)

hey guys, im getting 2 red tegus tomorrow and im looking for male and female tegu names!!


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 22, 2011)

Red skull lol red bandit  cherry rosey fire ball mars lol


----------



## Lynda (Aug 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> hey guys, im getting 2 red tegus tomorrow and im looking for male and female tegu names!!



From Varnyard? I'm waiting for the AA's to be shipped...hopefully this week! Anyone heard?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 22, 2011)

Clifford and Phoenix ;o)


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 22, 2011)

Sid and Nancy.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 23, 2011)

hahaha Sid and Nancy^^^


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

burt and ernie lol jk


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

Red. Lol.


----------



## tora (Aug 23, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> Clifford and Phoenix ;o)



Noooo! Mine is named Clifford! lol
I try very hard to not use names I've seen around.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

Clifford the big red dog..ummm tegu


----------



## tora (Aug 23, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> Clifford the big red dog..ummm tegu



Exactly.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2011)

Lynda said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, im getting 2 red tegus tomorrow and im looking for male and female tegu names!!
> ...



no im from nythanx guys lol! rosey and red bandit it is!!


katoeLAZARO said:


> Red skull lol red bandit  cherry rosey fire ball mars lol



nice ones lol! rosey and bandit it is!!!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

No varnyard is a breeder, not a state  but where I'n NY? I'm from ny too


----------



## Bryan (Aug 23, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> No varnyard is a breeder, not a state  but where I'n NY? I'm from ny too



woops sullivan county


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

Really? 

I live I'n Sullivan county too, but close to the border of orange. Pine bush/walker valley.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 23, 2011)

I am SMAUG!! If you're a tolkien fan..


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

YOUR NO DRAGON!!! Lol what do you mean by Smaug? Name place?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 23, 2011)

"I kill where I wish and none dare resist. I laid low the warriors of old and their like is not in the world today. Then I was but young and tender. Now I am old and strong, strong, strong. Thief in the shadows!" he gloated. "My armour is like tenfold shields, my teeth are swords, my claws spears, the shock of my tail a thunderbolt, my wings a hurricane, and my breath death!"

-Smaug


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

Your way more of a tolkien fan than I am, your making me wanna go read though kudos lol


----------



## Gedy (Aug 24, 2011)

Name them Lios and Peter...if your name is bryan it fits the family(guy) picture


----------



## Bryan (Aug 24, 2011)

i live near bloomingburg

i live near port jervis


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

Bloomingburg? Or port jervis lol. Technically I live IN bloomingburg. Walker valley road it's off of burlingham road. Port jervis is like a half hour away.


----------

